# Padgett opts out of contract



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Was going to make $750k next year. Obviously no team is going to give him a huge contract, so the Rockets should make sure they match any offers that start around $1.5 million. With all the big men we are looking at signing in this year's FA and Draft, we still need Padgett who can hit the long ball and make some hustle plays. With Weatherspoon and Baker being trade bait, we could be really weak at the 4 next year if we take this lightly.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I dunno, I'm sure there are other PFs out there we can dig out from this year's FA pool... but if he's willing to come back for the right price I guess I'd like to see him back.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Well we cant sign anyone unless its with MLE or LLE and we don't want to waste the MLE on a scrub free agent. Maybe LLE, but I dunno. So it's easiest to re-sign Padgett, but I dont know, do we even have enough roster spots for expansion this summer? Anyways Im surprised he'd opt out, I guess his value is higher now that he actually played this year and hit some 3s. I say we match up to 1.5 and use him at the 3 backing up McGrady


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> So it's easiest to re-sign Padgett, but I dont know, do we even have enough roster spots for expansion this summer?





According to Hoopshype, the Rockets have 11 players under contract for next year already.


PG - Bob Sura, Mike James, Charlie Ward, Moochie Norris
SG - David Wesley
SF - Tracy McGrady
PF - Juwan Howard, Clarence Weatherspoon, Vin Baker
C - Yao Ming, Dikembe Mutombo




Looking at that, the Rockets could definitely use a SG/SF as opposed to a SF/PF like Padgett. Padgett is a pretty solid reserve, but I think you could find a better player than him to sign for the minimum.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Padgett didn't do much, did he?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> Padgett didn't do much, did he?


he hit some important shots for us at times this season, and was generally quite reliable given the fact we didn't expect much out of him. He gives opposition trouble on offense, but he's just a liability of D.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

A 40% 3-pt shooter who knows his place and tries hard is always useful.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Padgett didn't even exist before McGrady passed him the ball in a few critical times and he hit some big shots, that got his confidence up and he started playing decent from then on.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

he was also a pf with virtually no inside game which can be a major problem on the boards.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Padgett didn't even exist before McGrady passed him the ball in a few critical times and he hit some big shots, that got his confidence up and he started playing decent from then on.


I like to think of him as a poor man's Pat Garrity. Garrity really struggled this year without McGrady feeding him the ball off high screen pick-and-pops.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I like to think of him as a poor man's Pat Garrity.


Ouch, that verges on homeless. It's the offseason for us alright when the biggest news is whether Scott Padgett resigns or not. What it does indicate though is that Houston needs better roleplayers to succeed. Yeah he can hit some threes but it's pretty much all he can do, so whether he goes or stays I feel will not matter in the grand scheme of the Rockets' championship challenge. Bring on the draft!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> he hit some important shots for us at times this season, and was generally quite reliable given the fact we didn't expect much out of him. He gives opposition trouble on offense, but he's just a liability of D.


thanks for the info.


----------

